
Tesla filing shows U.S. sales tumbled 39% in third quarter - clouddrover
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-results/tesla-filing-shows-u-s-sales-tumbled-39-in-third-quarter-idUSKBN1X81NM
======
api
There is a lot more competition in the EV space. 2020 promises a lot more.

------
shams93
With rising Chinese sales makes you wonder if the trade war isn't doing more
damage to the us than China. If it was about more competition that should also
hurt overseas sales.

------
merricksb
Yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21391509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21391509)
(49 points, 51 comments)

